# Problème de connexion avec le code de vérification sur Itunes



## Stéphielove (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème avec mon compte sur ordinateur. Mes ipods sont à jour et depuis quelques temps Apple à mis en place un système de sécurié supplémentaire avec le code de vérification.

Je suis abonnée à Apple Music, et j'ai voulu payer mon réabonnement via l'ordinateur mais je ne sais plus me connecter à mon compte sur mon ordi. Ils me demandent de mettre mon mot de passe ainsi que le code de vérification; je le reçoit via mon ipod mais je ne sais pas où l'encoder sur mon ordi?

Dois-je mettre à jour la version d'Itunes sur l'ordi?

Merci à toutes les personnes qui seront m'aider.


----------



## marenostrum (9 Janvier 2017)

le code de vérification tu le mets sur leur site, pas sur ton ordi. il te l'envoie sur un appareil à toi (iPhone, iPad ou autre), pour en être sûr que c'est toi qui se connecte et pas une personne d'autre qui peut te piquer ton mot de passe. en même temps un mail t'est adressé pour t'alerter.


----------



## Billgrumeau (25 Février 2017)

Peut-être que tu as eu le même problème que moi, après avoir raté mon mot de passe plusieurs fois sur l'ordi (après l'avoir modifié depuis l'iPhone). J'ai mis longtemps à comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire : sur l'ordi, mettre le mot de passe et juste derrière le dernier caractère inscrire les 6 chiffres du code


----------



## Stéphielove (28 Février 2017)

Hello,
merci beaucoup pour vos réponses surtout Billgrumeau, j'ai essayé ta solution et ça marche. Je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'il fallait faire comme ça.
Tu me sauves la vie.lol
1000000 Merci!


----------



## Billgrumeau (28 Février 2017)

Stéphielove a dit:


> Hello,
> merci beaucoup pour vos réponses surtout Billgrumeau, j'ai essayé ta solution et ça marche. Je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'il fallait faire comme ça.
> Tu me sauves la vie.lol
> 1000000 Merci!


A vrai dire je ne trouvais pas la solution. Je suis donc venu tenter ma chance sur le forum, j'ai commencé à poster un sujet et j'ai finalement trouvé avant de la valider ! Ce n'est pas intuitif.


----------

